# Third annual Flamingo to Islamorada Run/Weekend



## fishinaddiction (Jun 20, 2011)

This looks awesome… Now all I need is a skiff & money for the gas to make the 753 mile trip to Flamingo pulling said skiff… 

Workin' as hard as I can on the skiff part currently...

Whats the average depth along the route?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Tommy,

Thanks for keeping us "micro" guys in the loop. ;D

Here is the thread from last year and here is the thread with pictures. Of note ALL the micros made the run last year while a couple "big" boats wussed out... LOL! ;D 

I'll check my calendar and let y'all know.

Cheers
Jan


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

from post crash III version of that "other" forum...

[edit]Third Annual Flamingo to Islamorada Weekend Trip, 10/8/2011
Keeping with last year's idea to make the trip on the same weekend as the Columbus Day Regatta, this year's run from Flamingo to Islamorada is set for 10/8. 

Departure time from the Flamingo Marina is open for debate; I usually like to get 1/2 day's fishing in before leaving. Hopefully we won't hit a total white-out-conditions squall within 10 minutes of leaving this year. . .

Hewes18Red and I will be updating everyone as the date approaches and I'm sure many of us will stay over in Islamorada as in years past. I know I'll be at the Oceanview Lounge for the LSU-Gator game at 8pm. Others who wish to run back before dark usually can follow someone familiar with the route.

This is a fun run and anyone who would like to have the GPS route can benefit from the trip. 

Anybody have any pictures from last year, since Forum Crash III?[/edit]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Same weekend as the Gheenoe Rally in Homosassa. I have been wanting to make this event every year and just cant win..... :'(


----------



## rodriguezraul27 (Aug 20, 2011)

im definatley in ;D ;D ;D ive been waiting for a trip like this for a while!! how long is the run???


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

For T-Gunn in his Lakes-N-Spray about 5 minutes! 








LOL   Us micro guys about an hour plus. It depends on how fast the slowest boat that shows up can go. If my memory is correct it's about 30 miles give or take.


----------



## rodriguezraul27 (Aug 20, 2011)

lol thats fast     well that sounds like a nice trip so im definatley in ill stay posted for more details thanks!!!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Accommodations, Last year we (microskiffers) stayed at La Jolla. I recently stayed at Chesapeake Bay. Where is everyone staying? This year I'm going to bring the family. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

If I'm correct, it's somewhere around 23 to 25 mile run. 
Last year, we ran over to Flamingo at about 20mph on average.

I know the run back for the small group of three I was in was faster. We ran at 27mph average speed and were back much quicker than the run over. 
Also, I broke away from the group about 15 miles away from the ramp to go fishing.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

In, of course. :


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> If I'm correct, it's somewhere around 23 to 25 mile run.
> Last year, we ran over to *Islamorada***** at about 20mph on average.
> 
> I know the run back for the small group of three I was in was faster. We ran at 27mph average speed and were back much quicker than the run over.
> Also, I broke away from the group about 15 miles away from the ramp to go fishing.




Forgot to mention, I'm in as well. I had a blast last year.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

> Accommodations, Last year we (microskiffers) stayed at La Jolla. I recently stayed at Chesapeake Bay. Where is everyone staying? This year I'm going to bring the family.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone!


Jan
How old are your little ones?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

My son is 7.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Roll Call! Who's going and where are you staying? I'll have to confirm with Tommy, but I believe we will start the same place/time as last year.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Where is the majority of the group spending the night, if at all?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm driving to Islamorada Friday. Looking for accommodations now, most likely La Jolla but checking out others. I'm going to run to mingo early in the AM Saturday. The run with the group back for lunch and hanging out at the sand bar.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Where's everyone staying????


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Just booked La Jolla.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

I am in the final stages for copperhead build. I am in if I take delivery prior to departure date. Will keep you abreast of the situation.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Me and the fam are in and working on accommodations.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm told my skiff will be done, so I should be there...


----------



## BLUEWATER (Sep 16, 2010)

should be in checking lajolla for a room. tin will win lol. ;D


----------



## BLUEWATER (Sep 16, 2010)

$h!t im out gotta work that weakend no way out :'( :'( :'(


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

closing on my house on the 1st Iam out :-[ For the guys staying down there I stayed at the pelican cove resort a few months ago and enjoyed it better than the la jolla. Price was better, nice ramp and dock area and it was on the ocean side you can look at the sandbar from your room.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

trying to arrange the time off

what are the official dates and agenda?

Let me know


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> closing on my house on the 1st Iam out :-[


 [smiley=1-doh.gif] Great, who's gonna make the margaritas? :-/


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> trying to arrange the time off
> 
> what are the official dates and agenda?
> 
> Let me know


Date: Saturday, October 8rd, 2011
Place: Flamingo Marina channel at the first two day markers. (Lat/long will be provided if necessary this year  )
Time: 10:30am sharp. If you aren't there by 10:35am, follow the prop wash and bubbles! This allows some folks to get down early and enjoy the morning bite and still lets us get to lunch at a reasonable time.
Cost: Entry into ENP with a boat is $15 unless you have an annual pass.

Who: Responsible forum members in shallow-draft boats. Please respect the sensitive nature of the seagrass down at Flamingo. This is an opportunity to learn a safe way to get from Flamingo to the sandbar/Islamorada. Please make sure your boat is ready and capable of making the 25-mile run.

Itinerary (if you could call it that): Leave the marina at 10:30am and head to Islamorada for lunch at Worldwide Sportsman, Hog Heaven, Lorelei, or wherever the majority vote decides. Then head to the sandbar to relax and responsibly enjoy some adult beverages.

Last year, many of us stayed the night in Islamorada and took a cab to a sports bar to watch college football and have dinner. Others followed their GPS trail back to Flamingo and called it a day.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm in - Have reconfigured/re-propped the Native SUV since last year so its much faster (i don't want to be the slowest boat this time lol).  Anyway my plan is to make the trip one way as wife will drop me and the skiff at flamingo and then drive the truck and trailer to Islamorada - staying at LaJolla for a few days.  Looking forward to it - hopefully we will have better weather this year.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Glad your in! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]

We will be staying at La Jolla Friday thru Sunday with the family. Going to run from La Jolla to Mingo in the AM with my son, hook up with everyone and run back, pick up my wife at La Jolla then head to Lorelei for lunch. What day are you going to be at La Jolla?


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> Glad your in!  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]
> 
> We will be staying at La Jolla Friday thru Sunday with the family. Going to run from La Jolla to Mingo in the AM with my son, hook up with everyone and run back, pick up my wife at La Jolla then head to Lorelei for lunch. What day are you going to be at La Jolla?


At what time would you be leaving La Jolla? I'm thinking of running down there in the a.m. putting the boat in the water and following you if possible. That way when we get back after the run, my truck and trailer are already there.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Not sure, sometime after safe light. I want to fish a couple spots with my son in the am.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok, I'll let you know


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

> Glad your in!  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]
> 
> We will be staying at La Jolla Friday thru Sunday with the family. Going to run from La Jolla to Mingo in the AM with my son, hook up with everyone and run back, pick up my wife at La Jolla then head to Lorelei for lunch. What day are you going to be at La Jolla?


We will be at LaJolla from Saturday til tuesday - my wife will probably drive the truck to where ever we end up eating lunch at or i might have her drop me at flamingo earlier so she will beat me to LaJolla


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

If my skiff isn't done, I'm prObably going to just drive down to la jolla and stay sat night. Trying to find a back up plan as far as the run. I find myself in a dilemma. Get the 50hp and miss the run, or use my 30 and make it. It seems like it may come down to that...


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Get the 50! You'll regret it later.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> If my skiff isn't done, I'm prObably going to just drive down to la jolla and stay sat night. Trying to find a back up plan as far as the run. I find myself in a dilemma. Get the 50hp and miss the run, or use my 30 and make it. It seems like it may come down to that...


Use the 30 and make the trip. The 50 will be waiting for you after.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > If my skiff isn't done, I'm prObably going to just drive down to la jolla and stay sat night. Trying to find a back up plan as far as the run. I find myself in a dilemma. Get the 50hp and miss the run, or use my 30 and make it. It seems like it may come down to that...
> 
> 
> Use the 30 and make the trip. The 50 will be waiting for you after.



The thing is the 30 has to sell before I can purchase the 50....... a deal is in place, the guy is supposed to come get it tomorrow.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> > > If my skiff isn't done, I'm prObably going to just drive down to la jolla and stay sat night. Trying to find a back up plan as far as the run. I find myself in a dilemma. Get the 50hp and miss the run, or use my 30 and make it. It seems like it may come down to that...
> >
> >
> > Use the 30 and make the trip. The 50 will be waiting for you after.
> ...


In that case, hurry the f up!! ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm working on getting the difference in cost of the 50 from what I sold the 30 for. I got a deal in place on a car im selling. If the guy comes through, I'll have the loot to pay off the 50 'hatsu. 
The boat is paid almost in full, I have the remainder to pay that off upon pick up. Plus the $3300 from the 30. Leaves me with about $2000 to come up with. If not, I'll have a brand new boat with no motor for a few weeks. Lol

I'm not stressing it though. I rather wait and get the 50. Lol


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Is Captain Dave going? Haven't seen him post lately...


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Room and slip reserved @ La Jolla! !Can't wait. I am sure we will have better weather than last year!!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

For those needing a cliff notes version... ;D

*Date: Saturday, October 8rd, 2011*

*Place: Flamingo Marina channel at the first two day markers. *

*Time: 10:30am sharp. *If you aren't there by 10:35am, follow the prop wash and bubbles! 

*Cost: Entry into ENP with a boat is $15 unless you have an annual pass.*

*Who: Responsible forum members in shallow-draft boats.* Please respect the sensitive nature of the seagrass down at Flamingo. This is an opportunity to learn a safe way to get from Flamingo to the sandbar/Islamorada. Please make sure your boat is ready and capable of making the 25-mile run.

*Itinerary: Leave the marina at 10:30am* and *head to Islamorada for lunch* at Worldwide Sportsman, Hog Heaven, Lorelei, or wherever the majority vote decides. *Then head to the sandbar to relax and responsibly enjoy some adult beverages.*

Last year, many of us stayed the night in Islamorada and took a cab to a sports bar to watch college football and have dinner. Others followed their GPS trail back to Flamingo and called it a day.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

A friendly note to all those who will be staying at La Jolla. Last year there was an issue with dock spaces. This year the property management has instituted a more stringent guideline for those whom wish to use their dockage. It is advisable that you ask for and pay for dockage at the time of your reservation.

Thank You.
Capt. Jan


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

On that "other" forum...   there is a discussion about lunch. The past several years we have gone to Lorelei, the topic is open to others..



> TGUNN
> 
> Last year we did the Lorelei; I'm open to suggestions to change it up this year. Hog Heaven, Islamorada Fish Co., or the new place that I can't recall the name of next to Hog Heaven.
> 
> Anybody have a preference? I'd like to get it nailed down before we meet up so any stragglers will know where we're going to be.


My vote is Lorelei. (I should say my wife's vote... thus my vote)


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

> A friendly note to all those who will be staying at La Jolla. Last year there was an issue with dock spaces. This year the property management has instituted a more stringent guideline for those whom wish to use their dockage. It is advisable that you ask for and pay for dockage at the time of your reservation.
> 
> Thank You.
> Capt. Jan


yep when i called for a reservation they said it was 15 per night for a slip - I don't recall there being a charge last year but i could be mistaken.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

> On that "other" forum...   there is a discussion about lunch. The past several years we have gone to Lorelei, the topic is open to others..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lorelei is cool us - haven't been to any of the other places though.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

not going to make it. I sold my outboard, won't have the new one in time.....


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

> not going to make it. I sold my outboard, won't have the new one in time.....


its worth it though because that G2 is a sweet boat - i saw one about a month ago when i was down at ankona - that boat will fly with a 50 on it.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Roll Call:

out-cast
bermuda
perseverance32
iMacattack

anyone else? had a couple unconfirmed replys to this post. Would hate to leave someone behind. Please speak up now. ;D


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I wont make it, I had knee surgery last thursday.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

http://forecast.weather.gov/shmrn.php?mz=gmz043&syn=gmz005

WEDNESDAY THROUGH FRIDAY
NORTHEAST TO EAST WINDS NEAR 20 KNOTS.
SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. NEARSHORE WATERS ROUGH. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND
ISOLATED THUNDERSTORMS.

SATURDAY AND SUNDAY
EAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 3 FEET.
NEARSHORE WATERS CHOPPY. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND ISOLATED
THUNDERSTORMS.

Really!!!


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh no not again - hopefully it will change - still a few days out


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

I think we will take the Willy Roberts this year!!


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Been watching the weather all week. Doesn't look too promising. We have become a "maybe". :-/


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

the weather isnt breaking tradition  That looks like last years forcast


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Saturday

Partly cloudy with a chance of showers and a slight chance of thunderstorms. Breezy. Highs in the mid 80s. Chance of rain 40 percent.

Saturday Night and Sunday

Partly cloudy with a chance of showers and a slight chance of thunderstorms. Lows in the upper 70s. Highs in the mid 80s. Chance of rain 50 percent both periods.

We are going! 

If condition are going to be close to last year we may leave Flamingo about 10am vs. 10:30. 

Feedback?


----------



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

Jan you better take the egret....It is going to BLOW....Have fun....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Wish I could make it..... 

I'll probably be purchasing my outboard on Saturday. Hopefully, they have it in stock.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

It'll be like last year, just different.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Deja Vu lol - Should i chicken out? [smiley=chicken.gif] lol


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Deja Vu lol - Should i chicken out? [smiley=chicken.gif] lol


you made it last time! I say do it again!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*LAST YEASR WEATHER*



> NWS Key West, FL
> Zone Forecast: Florida Bay (GMZ031)    Mobile Weather Information
> 
> Last Update: 425 AM EDT THU OCT 21 2010
> ...


*THIS YEARS WEATHER*

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?map.x=202&map.y=216&site=mfl&zmx=1&zmy=1

NWS Key West, FL
Zone Forecast: Florida Bay including Blackwater and Buttonwood Sounds (GMZ031) Mobile Weather Information

Last Update: 446 PM EDT WED OCT 5 2011

Hazardous marine condition(s):

Hazardous Weather Outlook
Small Craft Advisory

SEAS ARE GIVEN AS SIGNIFICANT WAVE HEIGHT...WHICH IS THE AVERAGE HEIGHT OF THE HIGHEST 1/3 OF THE WAVES. INDIVIDUAL WAVES MAY BE MORE THAN TWICE THE SIGNIFICANT WAVE HEIGHT. 
Synopsis...A CONTINENTAL HIGH PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL INTENSIFY AND EXPAND OVER THE EASTERN UNITED STATES TONIGHT THROUGH FRIDAY... RESULTING IN FRESH TO STRONG NORTHEAST TO EAST BREEZES ACROSS FLORIDA KEYS COASTAL WATERS.

GULF STREAM INFORMATION IS CURRENTLY UNAVAILABLE. 
Tonight...Northeast to east winds near 20 knots. Bay waters rough. isolated showers.

Thursday And Thursday Night...Northeast winds near 20 knots. Bay waters rough. Isolated showers.

*Friday Through Saturday...Northeast to east winds near 20 knots. Bay waters rough. Scattered showers and isolated thunderstorms.*

Sunday...Southeast to south winds near 15 knots. Bay waters a moderate chop. Scattered showers and isolated thunderstorms.

Monday...South to southwest winds 10 to 15 knots. Bay waters a light to moderate chop. Scattered showers and isolated thunderstorms.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Been watching the weather all week. Doesn't look too promising. We have become a "maybe". :-/


We had a great time last year. You'll have a great time this year too. I've been looking at a better track this year. Last year the worst parts were from Buoy Key to Dump and the last mile or so. 

Do what you feel safe doing. I'll most likely leave my son with my wife in Islamorada while I run back and forth. Safety first!

The Egret may not be accessible, I'm looking at taking the Waterman this weekend.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

So it looks like this year we will kick it up a notch with thunder lol


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Been watching the weather all week. Doesn't look too promising. We have become a "maybe". :-/
> 
> 
> We had a great time last year. You'll have a great time this year too. I've been looking at a better track this year. Last year the worst parts were from Buoy Key to Dump and the last mile or so.
> ...



Buoy to dumps isn't bad at all, and it's not even that far. I remember the two worst areas were the last two basins.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

From last years thread lol....

I just want to enjoy the trip, rather than suffer. lol
-Eric 



> > Deja Vu lol - Should i chicken out? [smiley=chicken.gif] lol
> 
> 
> you made it last time! I say do it again!


----------



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

I would drag the boat down and FISH in the am, then have fun in the afernoon. Snapper and such with D man. Then you have more time on Sunday to fish and such. It will not be enjoyable for the Micros to run for 2.5 hours to get there. Drag them down, run around sit on sand bar drink beer.....Sounds like fun.....


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm 50/50 on making the run vs going straight to Islamorada - what areas should i fish in for snapper - i don't know much about fishing down there.

If i don't go and out-cast doesn't go that only leaves 2 micros for the run though....


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

the list as it stands is Tate and he will be in s 20' Willys. I'm working to get the Egret. Thus that leaves bermuda in a micro. If you don't feel safe or wanting to make the same run like last year, I'll run with the big boats. If you want to make the run, just as last year I'm there for ya brother!


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks - really appreciate it - I'll make a decision tomorrow - still hoping the weather will change.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

This Afternoon...North to northeast winds 15 to 20 knots. Bay waters choppy. Isolated showers. 

Tonight...Northeast winds near 20 knots. Bay waters rough. scattered showers.

Friday And Friday Night...Northeast to east winds near 20 knots. bay waters rough. Scattered showers and isolated thunderstorms.

Saturday...East winds near 20 knots...decreasing to 15 to 20 knots in the afternoon. Bay waters choppy to rough. Scattered showers and isolated thunderstorms.

Sunday...Southeast winds near 15 knots. Bay waters a moderate chop. scattered showers and isolated thunderstorms.

Monday...South winds near 15 knots. Bay waters a moderate chop. Scattered showers and isolated thunderstorms.

looking a little bit better. Also I will be running the Egret.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

still mulling it over - maybe the forecast will continue to improve - i like moderate chop better than rough lol. Ill look at it later tonite or tomorrow - thats cool you got the Egret.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Since the forecast is back to "rough" we will just pull the boat down to islamorada. I hate being sensible lol. Did everyone decide where to go for lunch? 

Also, maybe we can look at making another run this fall/winter when more microskiffers can go.

Looks like some of the big boat guys are starting to chicken out too lol [smiley=chicken.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

We are at La Jolla, boat in the water... drink in hand. Anything else from here is just icing on the cake!

Looking forward to seeing everyone on the water, or not...

I think everyone is going to Hog Heaven. We'll see tomorrow. I'm going to run back to La Jolla to pick up my wife, so when we get there you can follow us to where everyone is going to have lunch.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

ok sounds good see you tomorrow


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Be care full this weekend guys. The weather reports Iam seeing are saying tropical storm like conditions this weekend. If the weather turns bad just more time to drink


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

it's crazy how last weekend was amazing weather......


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm in Tavernier now, beautiful night. Partly cloudy, few scattered sprinkles this afternoon. Winds ENE @ 15mph, bay looks fairly flat. Sandbar looked fllat calm this afternoon.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm not gonna make it there in time for lunch - Trailer problems brought me back home - hope to have it fixed in a few hours.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Weather this morning was much better than yesterday. Ride over was not nearly as bad as last year. However about 10 minutes after everyone got to Hog Heaven... the flood gates opened up. Rained mostly on and off all yesterday. Wind turned and picked up after lunch. No sandbar. Plenty of of liquid relief was imbibed. 

Going to do a little fishing this morning and the off we go.

Cheers


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

how was the ride over? just wondering if it was as rough as last year. i'm looking at going down there in the next 2-4 weeks when weather and work permits (and my trailer lol).


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> how was the ride over? just wondering if it was as rough as last year.





> Ride over was not nearly as bad as last year.


   ;D


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

oh lol. Looking at the photos and vids on the other forum it didn't look bad at all. Gonna go down there in a couple of weeks if the weather is nice.


----------

